# For fluffy baby - To elegent yearling..



## Calekio (Apr 19, 2007)

I always knew there was something special about my little filly the day she was born, i'm certainly not disappointed yet!

The day she was born







At 2 months old - After taking reserve and champion and her first and only show!






At 4 months old.






And now... minus the fuzz! Certainly not disappointed!

Calekio First Wish






What do you lot think of her? She is my first proper homebred foal, bred and born with me. (However what on earth do i do to tame the mane!



: She's going for the 'punk' look, obviously!



: )


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, she is a cutie! She has the sweetest face





I think for her mane, you could under cut it if you want and have it be less fluffy.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That mane! I love the punk look!





I think a nice long bridle path would start taming all that hair down, so we can see her little face better! Wonderful pictures of her growing up!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 20, 2007)

I love to see spring clipping pics

she looks so pretty inspite of her punk look, which is so cute on her


----------



## lvponies (Apr 20, 2007)

Love her "do"!!! She looks so cute!!


----------



## NVsOkapi (Apr 22, 2007)

she is very cute!

Okapi, my yearling stud colt, had a mane like that this spring when I clipped him. I gave him a nice long bridle path and then separated the mane into 4 sections, banded them and put a slinky on him for about a month. be sure to take ths slinky off abou every other day and take the bads out so that it dosn't break the hairs off. it worked well for me, now he has a nice mane that lays on one side :bgrin


----------

